# Beryl && intel i910

## Estarriol

Witam!

Tak mnie skusiło jakoś. Zainstalowalem beryla i uruchomilem. Pokazal sie splash, a potem niebieskie i cos muliło. Pobawiłem się troche, poaktualizowałem...

Dzisiaj zemergowałem beryla i pyk - włącza się splash screen, ładnie animuje i tyle. Pojawia się pusty sześcian. Mogę nim płynnie obracać, jest fajnie, miło... Tylko że wolałbym coś więcej. Z berylem nic się nie ładuje... Czy to znaczy ze na moim i910 nie pobawie sie tym? 

xorg-sever: 1.1.1-r4

beryl: 0.1.4

mesa: 6.5-r4

----------

## psycepa

sprawdz konfiguracje, najlepiej w/g howto z wiki

ja mam i810 i smiga zazwyczaj ladnie

----------

## Estarriol

Hm... Próbowałem tego co na Wiki... Ale możliwe że problem tkwi gdzie indziej...

Może log z Xów coś więcej powie: http://sid.iglu.cz/Xorg.0.log

I jeszcze martwi, a zwłaszcza pierwsza linia z outputu beryla:

```
beryl: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

beryl: Using non-tfp mode

beryl: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, falling back on visinfo.

beryl: No stencil buffer. Clipping of transformed windows is not going to be correct when screen is transformed.

Initiating splash

Reloading all options.
```

Hm?

----------

## psycepa

hm

z logu wynikaja tylko dwie rzeczy

pierwsza ze masz cos skopane przy podawaniu BusID:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0
> 
> (WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
> ...

 

a druga ze chyba ustawione czestotliwosci monitora cos xorgowi nie pasuja, sproboj je poprawic i zainteresuj sie czyms takim jak DDC

a i jeszcze cos tam pisalo o tym ze RenderAccel is not used, ale ciezko mi cokolwiek powiedziec bez configa...

----------

## Estarriol

http://sid.iglu.cz/xorg.conf

Taki mam w tej chwili...

Jeśli chodzi o odświeżanie to nie ma to chyba znaczenia - mam monitor LCD, bo to laptop jest (Acer Travelmate 2413).

----------

## webmajsterek

 *Estarriol wrote:*   

> Witam!
> 
> Tak mnie skusiło jakoś. Zainstalowalem beryla i uruchomilem. Pokazal sie splash, a potem niebieskie i cos muliło. Pobawiłem się troche, poaktualizowałem...
> 
> Dzisiaj zemergowałem beryla i pyk - włącza się splash screen, ładnie animuje i tyle. Pojawia się pusty sześcian. Mogę nim płynnie obracać, jest fajnie, miło... Tylko że wolałbym coś więcej. Z berylem nic się nie ładuje... Czy to znaczy ze na moim i910 nie pobawie sie tym? 
> ...

 

tez to mialem na karcie nvidi mx 400 ( od seirpnia do pazdziernika z takim i podobnymi efektami walczylem na ubuntu , korrora , i gentoo  ) . 

dosu upierdliwe - i nie wiadomo skad sie bierze ( bylo w berylu 0.1-0.3 u mnie ) .

waalczylem z tym tak ze pod konsola ( crt-alt-f1 )  wywalalaem beryla  i instalowalem na nowo , wywalalem tez katalog konfiguracyjny beryla . 

daj znac czy pomogla --  najprawdopodbniej beryl tobie sie wywala w momencie ladowania ustawien pulpitu ( dbus - nie dziala , albo demon setings ) i pozniej juz zniechuje pracy  .

----------

## Estarriol

Oto chodzi że on się nie wywala. Ładuje się i tyle. Jest pusty sześcian... :/

----------

## Ravak

Sadzac po opisie to odpalasz tylko beryla (moj ulubiony tryb pracy). Pojaz jak uruchamiasz Xy, ew. pokaz .xinitrc  :Smile: 

```
#export LC_CTYPE=ja_JP.UTF-8

export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM

export XMODIFIER=@im=SCIM

export GTK_IM_MODULE=scim

export QT_IM_MODULE=scim

scim -d

# sam beryl

urxvtd &

emerald &

sleep 5s && urxvtc &

sleep 1s && feh --bg-scale .wallpaper

exec beryl

# fluxbox

#conky

#exec fluxbox

# KDE

#exec startkde
```

Ja korzystam z KDE+beryl / Beryl / Fluxbox (3 rozne konfiguracje). W .kde/Autostart/ dodalem emerald i beryl:

```
mokona@koishii ~/.kde/Autostart $ cat emerald 

#!/bin/bash

emerald

mokona@koishii ~/.kde/Autostart $ cat beryl 

#!/bin/bash
```

----------

## Estarriol

Ach już próboałem na oślep wszystkiego chyba. Np.

```
emerald&

beryl --force-xgl
```

Mam nadzieje że jakiś błachy błąd popełniam przez to że czegoś nie doczytałem. Bo podoba mi się to bardzo ;]

----------

## Ravak

Odpalasz tylko beryla z emeraldem, wiec nic nie ma prawa sie pojawic.

Do dyzpozycji masz wspolprace z Gnomem, KDE lub XFCE: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl#Running_Beryl

----------

## Estarriol

Śmiga i się nawet nie tnie, a efekty wspaniałe, ALE...

Zamiast cieni mam albo czarny, albo szary kolor... :/

----------

## Ravak

Zbyt wiele danych nie podales, wiec odpowiedz tez bedzie ogolna - podejzewam ze to cos z ustawieniami Xow, proponuje sprawdzic konfiguracje: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

----------

## Estarriol

Niby wszystko mam OK: http://sid.iglu.cz/xorg.txt

Dodam że na --force-nvidia działa o.O Co dziwne troche jest  :Smile: 

----------

